# October Photo Competition - Water



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2011)

This Month's theme is water. 

Entries:
* It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* All entries must be in by October 31st 2011, by the stroke of midnight
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then it'd be nice if you tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them
Voting:
* Starts on November 1st 2011 and closes at the end of November 3rd 2011
* Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites
* 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
* The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme.
Thumbnails: If you're posting / hosting on Flickr, please tag your photos: u75PhotoCompOctober2011. Any tagged flickr photos be available here: October Photo Competition 2011
Apols to anyone not hosting on flickr... :


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 7, 2011)

Just got Photoshop elements 10 today, so i just sharpened this up in it, never used it before and only just got my first SLR. (Nikon D3000)


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 7, 2011)

Fantastic photo Bob


----------



## craigxcraig (Oct 8, 2011)

Superb expression on the wee fella!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 8, 2011)

Neonwilderness, thanks for the new title, that should be popular. While I am here may I ask you to remove bullet-point 3 from your OP. We have now gone over to posting up the image not a link. Doing this will help when this month's winner copies your OP for the November competition.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 8, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Neonwilderness, thanks for the new title, that should be popular. While I am here may I ask you to remove bullet-point 3 from your OP. We have now gone over to posting up the image not a link. Doing this will help when this month's winner copies your OP for the November competition.


Done


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 8, 2011)

Great stuff Neonwilderness


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 8, 2011)

My first entry _English Estuary_:-


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 8, 2011)

My second entry:- _Watching the Water_.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 8, 2011)

Amazing pic, Bob!

I actually have a couple that are definitely worth entering.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 9, 2011)

Er...silly question I think but how do I resize images so I can post them? The one I'm trying is 2.3mb/2448 × 2159...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 9, 2011)

Sweet FA said:


> Er...silly question I think but how do I resize images so I can post them? The one I'm trying is 2.3mb/2448 × 2159...


You need some photo editing software. I use a copy of _Hornil Stylepix_ which is free to download. I usually reduce the vertical size to 700 pixels which fits a computer page well. My first entry this month was 800 pixels high due to some clumsy keyboard work.

Photoshop Elements is also good value for money if you want lots of editing power.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 9, 2011)

Ta. Will go and have a hunt around.


----------



## craigxcraig (Oct 9, 2011)

A slight aside but in today's Sunday Times magazine, page 34/35 (spectrum pages) is a fantastic photo of this months theme.


----------



## craigxcraig (Oct 10, 2011)

My entries for this month:

1. Blue View


2. Tree


3. Just fishing


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 10, 2011)

My third entry:-_Water, What Water?_


----------



## toogreytogrind (Oct 10, 2011)

1. Muelle azul



2. Muelle blanco y negro


3. Rainbow Iceland


Here's my first go at this competition go easy on me.


----------



## lighterthief (Oct 10, 2011)

Nordmarka


----------



## clicker (Oct 11, 2011)

1. London.


----------



## clicker (Oct 11, 2011)

2. Zakynthos


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 11, 2011)

1 - Golitha Falls


2 - Wave


3 - Warning Flag


----------



## plurker (Oct 13, 2011)

On Reflection.







The image is of an AV installation by artist Doug Foster. Shot at the Minotaur exhibition in the Old Vic Tunnels, on a Ricoh GX100.  15 sec exposure, only post-processing was to up the contrast a tiny bit.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 14, 2011)

1: Give Way


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 14, 2011)

2: Parking


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 14, 2011)

3: The Beach


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 14, 2011)

Spring tide


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 15, 2011)

Barcombe Mills


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 15, 2011)

Cool it


----------



## clicker (Oct 21, 2011)

3. Drip dry.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 22, 2011)

1 Jetty.



2. Old Man of the Sea



3. "Fuck that I ain't swimming in there"


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 22, 2011)

1. Railway Bridge


----------



## sim667 (Oct 24, 2011)

Just noticed what the theme is, I've got some cool ones for this, but I just need to find and scan them in.


----------



## FunkyUK (Oct 24, 2011)

Self Portrait in the shower...



Drench by funkyuk, on Flickr




30 seconds on the beach by funkyuk, on Flickr




Platform 3 by funkyuk, on Flickr


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 24, 2011)

on the waterfront


----------



## hiccup (Oct 25, 2011)

A river runs through it


----------



## sim667 (Oct 25, 2011)

Watergrams (photograms of water)




Watergram 1 by simbojono, on Flickr




Watergram 2 by simbojono, on Flickr




Watergram 3 by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2011)

1. Aira Beck


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2011)

highbury sky water


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 1, 2011)

Shit am I too late for this one? Nobody has started voting yet....will you accept late entries?


----------



## craigxcraig (Nov 1, 2011)

Superb entries, can I pick six?!


----------



## weltweit (Nov 1, 2011)

Grandma Death said:


> Shit am I too late for this one? Nobody has started voting yet....will you accept late entries?



Be quick, I am ready to vote !!


----------



## FunkyUK (Nov 1, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Watergrams (photograms of water)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are very cool Sim. How are they done?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 1, 2011)

FunkyUK said:


> These are very cool Sim. How are they done?


Put some photographic paper under water under a redlight. Make some ripples, and flash it with a studio flash light (a normal one would probably do too).

Then process it as normal.


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 1, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Be quick, I am ready to vote !!



Will post em this evening....don't vote yet!


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok my entries to follow...few minutes


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 1, 2011)

Fergus on Rhossilli Bay






Caswell Bay






Oxwich Bay


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 1, 2011)

1st: sim667 - _Watergram 2_
2nd: neonwilderness - _Aira Beck_
3rd: Paulie Tandoori - _On The Waterfront_


----------



## weltweit (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey Grandma Death, I love "Fergus on Rhossilli Bay" it is a very special place I think!


----------



## weltweit (Nov 1, 2011)

1. FunkyUK Self Portrait in the shower (Drench)
2. neonwilderness 1. Aira Beck
3. BOB2009 baby in bath


----------



## clicker (Nov 1, 2011)

1. Spring tide - mr Bishie.

2. Wave - Roy Reed.

3. Drench - Funky UK.


----------



## craigxcraig (Nov 2, 2011)

1. Funkyuk - self portrait in the shower
2. Stowpirate - parking
3. RobReed - wave


----------



## FunkyUK (Nov 2, 2011)

1. Neon Wilderness - Aira Beck
2. Mr Bishie - Spring Tide
3. Stowpirate - Parking


----------



## sim667 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm assuming people who have entered can't vote??


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 2, 2011)

Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 2, 2011)

1 - RoyReed Golitha Falls
2 Friedaweed - Jetty.
3 - FunkyUK - self portrait


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 2, 2011)

1. - Royreed Wave
2. - SpookyFrank Railway bridge
3. - Sim667 Watergram2


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 2, 2011)

1. BOB2oo9 - Baby Bath

2. neonwilderness - Aira Beck

3. RoyReed - Wave


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 2, 2011)

#1: Self Portrait in the shower...by Funky uk
#2: Oxwich Bay by Grandma death
#3: Muelle azul by toogreytogrind


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 3, 2011)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> #1: Self Portrait in the shower...
> #2: Oxwich Bay
> #3: Muelle azul


be helpful if you attached names to photos in these heady days


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 3, 2011)

1: Mr Bishie: Spring tide
2: stowpirate: Parking
3. neonwilderness: Aira Beck


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 3, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> be helpful if you attached names to photos in these heady days


dun
x


----------



## sim667 (Nov 3, 2011)

1. Funkyuk - Self Portrait in the shower
2. Neon Wilderness - Aira beck
3. toogreytogrind - rainbow iceland (thats gulfoss isnt it? I got some lurvely shots when I went there. Its stunning)..




Iceland in HDR by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 3, 2011)

1 Platform 3 by funkyuk
2 Watergram 2 by simbojono,
3 Baby and Bathwater by Bob

Great pics on this run


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2011)

1. SpookyFrank - Railway Bridge
2. B0B2oo9 - Baby In Bath
3. FunkyUK - Platform 3

Tough choice this month!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 4, 2011)

Funky & neon both on 12 pts?


----------



## weltweit (Nov 5, 2011)

Is it the poster who gets the most points or the image that gets the most points?


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 5, 2011)

I think it's the image, not the person. I make it:

1st - FunkyUK, _Self portrait in the shower (Drench)_ (14 points)
2nd - neonwilderness, _Aira Beck_ (12 points)
3rd - Mr Bishie, _Spring Tide_ (8 points)

Well done all!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2011)

I make it 13 for Funky, but still coming first.  Well done all


----------



## blueplume (Nov 6, 2011)

[quote="clicker,
1. London.[/quote]
London, but vertigo too!


----------



## FunkyUK (Nov 7, 2011)

Woo! Thanks All.  Will have a new compo up later this evening.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 7, 2011)

FunkyUK said:


> Woo! Thanks All. Will have a new compo up later this evening.


Well done FunkyUK. I didn't vote for your picture. It is so strong that I knew that everyone else would ensure that it was the winner. I am glad they did or I would have felt bad.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 7, 2011)

FunkyUK said:


> Woo! Thanks All. Will have a new compo up later this evening.


Well done. Top shot and worthy winner.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 7, 2011)

Congrats Funky. Great photo; the bubble between the lips is ace


----------

